# حصرى بالصور خطوات تنفيذ محطة مترو الانفاق | 01 - أعمال الاساسات Diaphragm Wall



## m_sweedy (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نظرا لعملى بمشروع مترو الانفاق بالقاهرة سأحاول ان انقل لكم بالصور طريقة تنفيذ هذا المشروع عسى ان ينتفع به الجميع

سأبدأ معكم اليوم ان شاء الله سلسلة مواضيع تشرح كيفية تنفيذ محطات مترو الانفاق اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم

الخطوة الاولى أعمال الاساسات Diaphragm Wall

1- Steel Cage اثناء تنزيله فى الحفر






2- صورة توضح كيفية تحميل ال steel cage على ال guide wall لحين الانتهاء من اللحام مع الجزء السفلى










الحديد ذو اللون المختلف هو حديد فايبر يتم تركيبه فى الجزء الدائرى الذى ستقوم ماكينة حفر الانفاق بالقطع فيه للدخول او الخروج من المحطة





































صورة لماكينة الحفر 









صورة توضح ال Couplers ونسنخدم فيما بعد لربط حديد البلاطات الافقية بال steel cage ويتم عمل حماية لها بوضع الواح من الخشب والفوم









صورة توضح ال Couplers Protection





صورة ال Cutter Head للفريزة













​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 نوفمبر 2012)

أول مرة أشوف الصور ..... مجهود رائع وممتاز .... شكلك تعبت شوية على الموضوع ... جعله الله فى ميزا حساتك .. وان شاء الله نحاول نثرى الموضوع ليكون اكثر شمولية ان شاء الله ...


----------



## m_sweedy (26 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> أول مرة أشوف الصور ..... مجهود رائع وممتاز .... شكلك تعبت شوية على الموضوع ... جعله الله فى ميزا حساتك .. وان شاء الله نحاول نثرى الموضوع ليكون اكثر شمولية ان شاء الله ...



الف شكر للمرور ولو فيه اى استفسار انا تحت امرك هاجاوب فى حدود معلوماتى طبعا واللى مش هاعرفه اكيد اساتذتنا هيجاوبوا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس م.سويدي على هذه المشاركة وعلى هذه الصور الرائعة التي تمثل حديد تسليح الجدار الحاجز Diaghragm Wall وهو احد انواع دعم التربة Shoring system.
وهناك ملاحظة بخصوص استخدام حديد التسليحFRP Bars= Fiberglass Reinforcing Polymer Bar حيث يستخدم هذا النوع من حديد التسليح في البيئة التي تحتوي على عوامل تؤدي الى سرعة تاكل حديد التسليح (المياه ، الاملاح،الكبريتات ...)corrosion is a major factor 
وخصائص حديد التسليح هذا اعلى من خصائص حديد التسليح العادي المستخدم في الابنية ويأتي بعددة الوان .
http://www.fiberglassrebar.com/VROD CSI spec.pdf

اما استخدامها الاخر الذي ذكرتة فهو يحتاج الى تأكيد (الحديد ذو اللون المختلف هو حديد فايبر يتم تركيبه فى الجزء الدائرى الذى ستقوم ماكينة حفر الانفاق بالقطع فيه للدخول او الخروج من المحطة)
وللمزيد حول حديد التسليح FRP Bars
Fiberglass Reinforcing Polymer Bar (D 3mm-32mm) - China Fiberglass Reinforced Polymer Rebar, Gfrp Rebar


----------



## m_sweedy (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر م/رزق على المداخلة والمشاركة القيمة

على حسب معلوماتى انه تم اسبتدال الجزء الذى ستقطع فيه ال tbm فقط بهذا النوع من الحديد الفيبرجلاس لتسهيل عملية الحفر وذلك لان سنون ماكينة الحفر tbm كانت من النوع المستخدم للحفر فى التربة الطينيية والرملية وغير مجهزة للقطع فى الخرسانة المسلحة بحديد التسليح الصلب اما الحديد الفيبرجلاس فكان يخرج مع ناتج الحفر من tbm كأنه اعواد من القش

اما استخدام الفيبرجلاس لأنه اعلى فى الخصائص من الحديد العادى فاعتقد ان هذا ليس السبب الاساسى بدليل ان كل الاجزاء المستخدمة فى steel cage تاكلت بمجرد دخول ماكينة الحفر من النفق للمحطة او العكس ولم يتبقى منها شيئا يذكر

تقبل تحياتى والف شكر للمشاركة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> الف شكر م/رزق على المداخلة والمشاركة القيمة
> على حسب معلوماتى انه تم اسبتدال الجزء الذى ستقطع فيه ال tbm فقط بهذا النوع من الحديد الفيبرجلاس لتسهيل عملية الحفر وذلك لان سنون ماكينة الحفر tbm كانت من النوع المستخدم للحفر فى التربة الطينيية والرملية وغير مجهزة للقطع فى الخرسانة المسلحة بحديد التسليح الصلب اما الحديد الفيبرجلاس فكان يخرج مع ناتج الحفر من tbm كأنه اعواد من القش
> اما استخدام الفيبرجلاس لأنه اعلى فى الخصائص من الحديد العادى فاعتقد ان هذا ليس السبب الاساسى بدليل ان كل الاجزاء المستخدمة فى steel cage تاكلت بمجرد دخول ماكينة الحفر من النفق للمحطة او العكس ولم يتبقى منها شيئا يذكر
> تقبل تحياتى والف شكر للمشاركة


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على متابعتك للموضوع وعلى هذه المعلومة التنفيذية القيمة والتي تأكدت من صحتها فبالاضافة للميزات الهامة لحديد التسليح=GFRP Bars= FRP Bars من حيث مقاومتة العالية للتاكل (بعكس حديد التسليح) وكذلك خصائصة العالية من حيث قوة الشد وكذلك ميزة E modulus العالية الا ان به خاصية سهولة التقطيع بواسطة اليات حفر الانفاق(بعكس حديد التسليح العادي الذي يؤدي الى تاكل اسنان الحفر وكذلك توقف الالة عن العمل عندما يكون هناك كثافة تسليح عالية واقطار كبيرة ) وكذلك في عمل الفتحتات الانشائية لذا يستفاد من هذه الخاصية في المناطق التي يستم فيها فتحتات الدخول والخروج لالات حفر الانفاق Soft -Eye




لاحظ حديد التسليح FRP Bar حيث يتقطع الي اجزاء


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*دا فيديو يعرض بعض الصور ويذكر باختصار خطوات عملية النفق لباب الشعرية ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MEyH3RPpG4&feature=plcp

والتفاصيل ان شاء الله مع صور البشمهندس ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2012)

وهذا رابط لجزء كنت قد ذكرته سابقا عن الحوائط اللوحية Diaghram wall
للمشاركة تحت جزئية الستائر المعدنية Sheet Piles 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329831-3.html

ربما يكون فيه من الاضافة فى شيئ ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالاضافة للميزات الهامة لحديد التسليح=GFRP Bars= FRP Bars من حيث مقاومتة العالية للتاكل (بعكس حديد التسليح) وكذلك خصائصة العالية من حيث قوة الشد وكذلك ميزة E modulus العالية الا ان به خاصية سهولة التقطيع بواسطة اليات حفر الانفاق(بعكس حديد التسليح العادي الذي يؤدي الى تاكل اسنان الحفر وكذلك توقف الالة عن العمل عندما يكون هناك كثافة تسليح عالية واقطار كبيرة ) وكذلك في عمل الفتحتات الانشائية لذا يستفاد من هذه الخاصية في المناطق التي يستم فيها فتحتات الدخول والخروج لالات حفر الانفاق Soft -Eye
> 
> 
> ...



*من غير مشاركاتك بشمهندس رزق يفقد الموضوع بعض الملاحظات المهمة جدا ....*


----------



## hossamkatab (27 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق ملف بسيط يوضح تسلسل تنفيذ اعمال محطات المترو
مشاهدة المرفق مترو الأنفاق.pdf


----------



## m_sweedy (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على متابعتك للموضوع وعلى هذه المعلومة التنفيذية القيمة والتي تأكدت من صحتها



الشكر لك م/رزق لاهتمامك ومتابعتك


----------



## m_sweedy (27 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *دا فيديو يعرض بعض الصور ويذكر باختصار خطوات عملية النفق لباب الشعرية ..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MEyH3RPpG4&feature=plcp
> 
> والتفاصيل ان شاء الله مع صور البشمهندس ...
> *



ان شاء باجهز موضوع تانى Civil Work هيظهر فيه خطوات تنفيذ البلاطات المسلحة


----------



## hassan.algabry (27 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_sweedy (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*يتم عمل** .Daiphragm W **بكامل محيط المحطة كمثال لاحدى المحطات طولها 100 م وعرضها 22 م*

*عرض** .D.W **فى بعض المحطات 80 سم والبعض الاخر 120 سم وعلى ما اذكر فى محطة العتبة كان العرض 150 سم*

*عمق ال** .D.W **يختلف من محطة لاخرى فى الغالب يتراوح من 35 - 45 متر ولكن العتبة ايضا كان عمق الحفر 95 متر*

*فى كل المحطات يتم تنزيل ال** steel cages **بكامل عمق الحفر ما عدا العتبة فكان طول** steel cage **اقل من عمق الحفر حيث كان 75 متر تقريبا والباقى يتم صبه خرسانة فقط*

*اول خطوة فى اعمال** .D.W **هو عمل الحائط الاسترشادى** guide wall **وهو عبارة عن حائط يتم صبه بعمق 1.5 م وعرض 0.3 م* 

*كالموضح بالصورة*
*



*


----------



## haytham baraka (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس محمد و اتمني ان تطلعنا علي مزيدا من الاضافات في هذا المجال


----------



## m_sweedy (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*يتم تقسيم محيط المحطة الى باكيات رئيسية وثانوية **primary panel** و **secondary panel** ويتم حفر **primary** اولا للمحطة بالكامل ثم بعد ذلك نبدأ فى حفر **secondary*

*اى انه لابد لحفر باكية ثانوية ان يكون قد تم حفر وصب الباكيتين الرئيسيتين على يمين ويسار هذه الباكية الثانوية*

*الباكية الرئيسية يصل طولها 7.2 م ويتم وضع عدد 2 تقفيصه حديد **steel cage** متجاورتين يتم حفرها وصبها بكامل الطول وبعد الانتهاء منها جميعا نبدأ فى حفر الباكيات الثانوية طول 2.8 م مع ملاحظة يجب حدوث تداخل فى الحفر مع الخرسانة القديمة الخاصة بالباكية الرئيسية من الناحيتين بمسافة 30 سم كما هو موضح بالرسم وهذه الطريقة تسمى **over cut** وهى احدى الطرق لتنفيذ ال **DW** وهى بديل عن وضع ال **water stop** بين كل باكية والمجاورة لها لذلك كما ذكرت سابقا يجب صب الباكيات الرئيسية قبل الثانوية*

*كالموضح بالصورة 002

*


----------



## hossamkatab (27 نوفمبر 2012)

هل معنى هذا التداخل ان يتم تكسير30 سم من خرسانة الباكيات الرئيسية اثناء الحفر لعمل ربط للباكيات الرئيسية مع الثانوية لو انا كده فهمت صح اعتقد انها عملية صعبة لتكسير كامل الحائط وهناك احتمال لتسرب المياة من الفواصل


----------



## m_sweedy (27 نوفمبر 2012)

hossamkatab قال:


> هل معنى هذا التداخل ان يتم تكسير30 سم من خرسانة الباكيات الرئيسية اثناء الحفر لعمل ربط للباكيات الرئيسية مع الثانوية لو انا كده فهمت صح اعتقد انها عملية صعبة لتكسير كامل الحائط وهناك احتمال لتسرب المياة من الفواصل



كلامك مظبوط فعلا يتم تكسير جزء 30 - 40 سم من خرسانة الباكية الرئيسية وهى عملية صعبة فعلا ولذلك تأخذ هذه الباكية وقتا طويلا فى الحفر لانها تأكل فى الخرسانة من الجانبين

ويتم الحفر بهذه الطريقة لضمان تداخل الخرسانة القديمة مع الجديدة مما يسد الفاصل جيدا ولا نحتاج لوضع water stop وهى طريقة معروفة ومعتمدة 

وانظر الى هذه الصورة وهى سن القطع الخاص بماكينة الحفر (هى فى الصورة ملقاة على الارض للصيانة لكن عند التشغيل تكون رأسية)






وتخيل شكل القطع الناتج عن هذه السنون سيكون شكل مقارب لهذه الصورة اعتقد فى هذه الحالة سيكون التداخل بين الخرسانة الجديدة والقديمة كافى لاطالة مسار المياه مما يمنع التسرب او يقلله لاقل درجة ممكنة





الف شكر للتفاعل والنقاش من الاخوة الاعضاء واتمنى ان تكون اجاباتى مفيدة

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> ......*ولكن العتبة ايضا كان عمق الحفر 95 متر **فى كل المحطات يتم تنزيل ال** steel cages **بكامل عمق الحفر ما عدا العتبة فكان طول** steel cage **اقل من عمق الحفر حيث كان 75 متر تقريبا والباقى يتم صبه خرسانة فقط*


السلام عليكم
لدي استفاسار بالاسباب الي دعت الى عدم تركيب steel cage لكامل عمق الحفر .....وخصوصا ان طول D.W الغير مسلح بحدود 20 م ؟
وهل هناك كود او مواصفة تسمح بذلك ؟
مع الشكر مقدما.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> كلامك مظبوط فعلا يتم تكسير جزء 30 - 40 سم من خرسانة الباكية الرئيسية وهى عملية صعبة فعلا ولذلك تأخذ هذه الباكية وقتا طويلا فى الحفر لانها تأكل فى الخرسانة من الجانبين
> ويتم الحفر بهذه الطريقة لضمان تداخل الخرسانة القديمة مع الجديدة مما يسد الفاصل جيدا ولا نحتاج لوضع water stop وهى طريقة معروفة ومعتمدة
> وانظر الى هذه الصورة وهى سن القطع الخاص بماكينة الحفر (هى فى الصورة ملقاة على الارض للصيانة لكن عند التشغيل تكون رأسية)
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعة والمشاركة ، وهناك ملاحظة حول طريقة الوصل بين مرحلتي الصب للجدار الحاجز 
*و secondary panel& **primary panel وذلك من خلال تخشين roughing جانب الجدار **primary panel من الجانبين بحيث يكون هناك تداخل بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة وذلك لعمل تماسك ومنع مرور الماء بين الفاصل الخرساني .... ففي الحقيقة فان هذه الطريقة الارخص في تنفيذ هذا الفاصل ويتم اعتماد تنفيذها على ضغط الماء والتربة .
والطريقة الاضمن لنفيذ الفاصل هي كما يلي
*


















فكما نلاحظ من هذه التفصيلة ان قد تم وضع WaterStop لمنع تسرب المياه 
وكذلك استمرار حديد التسليح وبالتالي تقوية الفاصل ومنعها من الانهيار تحت الضغط .




تنفيذ الفاصل بين مرحلتي الصب بالتخشين




انهيار منطقة الوصلة (بالتخشين) تحت تأثير ضغط المياه 
للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع اليكم هذه المشاركة السابقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-73.html


----------



## m_sweedy (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي استفاسار بالاسباب الي دعت الى عدم تركيب steel cage لكامل عمق الحفر .....وخصوصا ان طول D.W الغير مسلح بحدود 20 م ؟
> وهل هناك كود او مواصفة تسمح بذلك ؟
> مع الشكر مقدما.



فى الحقيقة م/رزق هذا الجزء يختص به قسم ال design لكن ما علمناه ان الجزء الغير مسلح (20 م) سيعمل بنظام الاحتكاك مع التربة friction ولا داعى لوضع الحديد خصوصا ان التربة فى الجزء السفلى طينية clay لاعلى درجة لدرجة اننا لم نعمل injection plug فى هذه المحطة لوجود هذه الطبقة الطينية

هذا والله اعلم
تقبل تحياتى وسعيد جدا بمناقشتك واستفساراتك وارجو ان تكون اجاباتى كافية


----------



## m_sweedy (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعة والمشاركة ، وهناك ملاحظة حول طريقة الوصل بين مرحلتي الصب للجدار الحاجز
> *و secondary panel& **primary panel وذلك من خلال تخشين roughing جانب الجدار **primary panel من الجانبين بحيث يكون هناك تداخل بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة وذلك لعمل تماسك ومنع مرور الماء بين الفاصل الخرساني .... ففي الحقيقة فان هذه الطريقة الارخص في تنفيذ هذا الفاصل ويتم اعتماد تنفيذها على ضغط الماء والتربة .*



الف شكر للمشاركة القيمة م/رزق

فعلا هذه الطريقة هى الارخص وليست الافضل

اما طريقة ال water stop النى قمت حضرتك بشرحها فى هذه المشاركة قمنا بتنفيذها بالفعل فى محطة العتبة ذات ال DW بعمق 95 متر اما باقى المحطات استخدمنا طريقة ال over cut وللاسف لا يوجد معى صور لها لكن مارفعته حضرتك كافى جداااااا

شكرا للمتابعة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> فى الحقيقة م/رزق هذا الجزء يختص به قسم ال design لكن ما علمناه ان الجزء الغير مسلح (20 م) سيعمل بنظام الاحتكاك مع التربة friction ولا داعى لوضع الحديد خصوصا ان التربة فى الجزء السفلى طينية clay لاعلى درجة لدرجة اننا لم نعمل injection plug فى هذه المحطة لوجود هذه الطبقة الطينية
> هذا والله اعلم
> تقبل تحياتى وسعيد جدا بمناقشتك واستفساراتك وارجو ان تكون اجاباتى كافية


السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركة دعني اعيد طرح السؤال بطريقة اخرى بخصوص الجدار الساند d.w بعمق 95 م هذا يعني انه من جهة سيكون ارتفاع التربة 95م ولكن ما الارتفاع من الجهة المقابلة ...؟.
وكم هي سماكة الجدار ؟
وهناك سؤال اخر في اي مرحلة العمل يتم ضخ البنتونيت وفي اي مرحلة نتوقف عن ضخ البنتونيت؟
مع شكري وتقديري لمتابعتك للموضوع حتى نستفيد جميعا من هذا المشروع الحيوي الذي تعمل به.


----------



## hassan.algabry (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع ربنا يوفقك


----------



## m_sweedy (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا للمشاركة دعني اعيد طرح السؤال بطريقة اخرى بخصوص الجدار الساند d.w بعمق 95 م هذا يعني انه من جهة سيكون ارتفاع التربة 95م ولكن ما الارتفاع من الجهة المقابلة ...؟.
> وكم هي سماكة الجدار ؟



وعليكم السلام
عمق المحطة لا اذكره -جارى معرفته- لكن يقينا هو اقل من ال 75 م طول steel cage بكثير لان كل بلاطة يكون لها couplers فى منسوبها خارج من ال DW ويجب ان يستمر الحديد اسفل اخر بلاطة Raft بمسافة كبيرة ايضا 

على سبيل المثال هناك محطة عمق DW & steel cage هو 35 متر وعمق المحطة 25 متر

وسماكة الجدارة 1.5 متر



رزق حجاوي قال:


> وهناك سؤال اخر في اي مرحلة العمل يتم ضخ البنتونيت وفي اي مرحلة نتوقف عن ضخ البنتونيت؟



اما عن البنتونيت فيبدأ ضخه بمجرد البدأ فى الحفر ويكون fresh ويستمر الضخ طوال فترة الحفر حتى تبدأ عملية غسيل الباكية واستبدال البونتونايت الموجود المخلوط بالتربة لتنظيف الباكية من ناتج الحفر باخر نظيف ونقوم باجراء بعض الاختبارات له قبل البدء فى تنزيل الحديد مثل Density & PH & Viscosity & Sand Content & Filter Cake & water loss

ومادة البنتونايت تاتى للموقع على شكل بودرة powder مثل الاسمنت ويتم تخليطها بالماء واستخدامها فى الحفر نظرا لانها تعطى خليط ذو كثافة عالية فتساعد على سند جوانب التربة اثناء الحفر لذلك يجب ان يظل هذا الخليط بالحفر حتى الانتهاء من تنزيل الحديد والبدء فى صب الخرسانة ونقوم بشفط البنتونايت من اعلى بواسطة مضخة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> على سبيل المثال هناك محطة عمق DW & steel cage هو 35 متر وعمق المحطة 25 متر
> وسماكة الجدارة 1.5 متر


السلام عليكم
بما ان عمق التثبيت بالتربة بحدود 10م اي ان طول الجدار الاستنادي الذي يعمل ككابولي Cantileaver سيكون بحدود 25م ففي هذه الحالة يكون التنفيذ :


من الاعلى للاسفل Top down construction حيث يكون التدعيم للجدارين من خلال الاسقف التي تنفذ من الاعلى للاسفل والحفر يتم بعد تنفيذ السقف
 











تدعيم الجدار tie backخلال مراحل الحفر
 






او يتم عمل تدعيم للجدارين المتقالبين بكمرات beam (انابيب معدنية )حيث يتم التدعيم خلال مراحل العمل.
 
​


----------



## m_sweedy (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بما ان عمق التثبيت بالتربة بحدود 10م اي ان طول الجدار الاستنادي الذي يعمل ككابولي cantileaver سيكون بحدود 25م ففي هذه الحالة يكون التنفيذ :
> 
> 
> من الاعلى للاسفل top down construction hحيث يكون التدعيم للجدارين من خلال الاسقف التي تنفذ من الاعلى للاسفل والحفر يتم بعد تنفيذ السقف






فعلا م/رزق محطات مترو الانفاق يتم تنفيذها من اعلى لاسفل عكس المبانى التقليدية والصور اللى حضرتك وضعتها معبرة جدا وسوف ارفع صور مماثلة لها من ارض الواقع ان شاء الله فى الموضوع الجديد الذى اعد له حاليا وسارفعه بعد انتهاء موضوع ال dw


----------



## m_sweedy (28 نوفمبر 2012)

خطوات تنزيل الحديد

طبعا يكون طول ال steel cage اقل من الحفر ب 0.5 - 1 متر يعنى لو الحفر 35 متر يبقى طول الحديد 34 متر ولا يأتى بكامل الطول ولكن يتم تصنيعه على 3 او 4 اجزاء او 5 أجزاء فى بعض الاحيان ويتم حساب الاطوال كالاتى

بفرض ان قطر الاسياخ 32 مم يكون طول طرف الرباط 1.28 متر (40 مرة قطر السيخ)

الجزء الاول طوله 12 متر بطول سيخ الحديد

الجزء الثانى طوله 12 متر بطول سيخ الحديد محسوب معه طول الرباط 1.28 م

الجزء الثالث طوله 8 متر محسوب معه طول الرباط 1.28 م

الجزء الرابع طوله 6.84 متر محسوب معه طول الرباط 1.28 م

لحساب الطول الاجمالى للتقفيصة الحديد = 12 - 1.28 + 12 - 1.28 + 8 - 1.28 + 6.84 = 35 متر

ويبدأ التنزيل بالجزء الرابع ويتم تعليقه على ال guide wall ويتم رفع الجزء الثالث ولحامه فى الجزء الرابع مع التأكيد على طول الرباط ثم تنزيل الاثنين معا ولحام الجزء الثانى بالثالث ثم لحام الجزء الاول بالثانى وبهذا يكون الحديد نزل بكامل الطول المطلوب

كل هذا والبنتونايت مازال موجود فى الحفر


----------



## hossamkatab (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولى استفسار فى حالة تنفيذ البلاطات من أعلى الى اسفل كيف تتم عملية التثبيت فى حائط السند dw وفى حالة مساحة المحطات كبيرة واستلزم الامر وجود حوائط او أعمده كيف يتم ذلك فى حالة الانشاء من أعلى لاسفل.


----------



## m_sweedy (30 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى الفاضل *hossamkatab *لا شكر على واجب

بالنسبة لاستفسارك عن تنفيذ البلاطات والاعمدة سياتى ذكرها فى موضوع منفصل ان شاء الله ولكن مايهمنا الان فى ال DW هو معرفة الجلب او ما يسمى ب couplers كالموضحة فى الصورة 1 ويتم وضعها فى ال steel cage عند كل منسوب بلاطة يعنى لو عندنا فى المحطة 4 بلاطات على مناسيب مختلقة يتم وضع 4 مجموعات من الجلب مجموعة عند كل منسوب

ويتم عمل حماية لهذه الجلب كما هو موضح فى الصورة 2 عبارة عن الواح فوم وخشب ابلكاش


----------



## m_sweedy (30 نوفمبر 2012)

وبهذه الطريقة يتم العمل فى الباكيات الرئيسية ومن بعدها الباكيات الثانوية حتى تنتهى أعمال ال DW بالكامل ومن هنا ننتقل للخطوة التالية الا وهى مرحلة الحقن ونزح المياه الجوفية

فى المحطات الموجود بها مياه جوفية ستظهر معنا اثناء الحفر نقوم بعمل طبقة من الحقن Injection Plug اسفل منسوب اخر بلاطة سيتم الوصول اليها وقبل نهاية DW 

وبعد الحقن يتم عمل نزح للمياه الجوفية Dewatering عن طريق عددة ابار ووضع طلمبات تقوم بسحب المياه الجوفية اعلى الطبقة ولان الطبقة غير منفذة للماء فلا يرتفع منسوب المياه الجوفية مرة اخرى وبهذا نطمئن اننا سنحفر حتى منسوب اخر بلاطة ولا تظهر لنا المياه الجوفية

وصل عمق هذه الطبقة فى احد المحطات ال 5 متر


----------



## hossamkatab (1 ديسمبر 2012)

متابعين معك 
ما فهمته من المداخله السابقة ان بعد انتهاء اعمال diaphragm wall نكون بذلك قد تم عمل احاطة لموقع المحطة بجدار ساند للتربة وتقريبا مانع للمياة من الدخول من الجانب ويتبقى لنا مشكلة دخول المياة من اسفل ويتم حلها عن طريق انزال انابيب حقن للتربه تحت اسفل بلاطة الاساسات لمنع نفاذية المياه من اسفل لنبدا باعمال نزح المياة ليكون الموقع خالى من المياه.


----------



## m_sweedy (1 ديسمبر 2012)

hossamkatab قال:


> متابعين معك
> ما فهمته من المداخله السابقة ان بعد انتهاء اعمال diaphragm wall نكون بذلك قد تم عمل احاطة لموقع المحطة بجدار ساند للتربة وتقريبا مانع للمياة من الدخول من الجانب ويتبقى لنا مشكلة دخول المياة من اسفل ويتم حلها عن طريق انزال انابيب حقن للتربه تحت اسفل بلاطة الاساسات لمنع نفاذية المياه من اسفل لنبدا باعمال نزح المياة ليكون الموقع خالى من المياه.



مظبوط كلامك جدا

وهذه هى اعمال الاساسات لمحطة المترو عمل الحوائط الساندة للتربة والغير منفذة للماء وايضا عمل طبقة الحقن من اسفل لمنع نفاذية الماء وننزح المياه فتجف التربة داخل المحطة ونبدأ اعمال الحفر

وهنا تبدأ مرحلة اعمال الانشاءات والخرسانة المسلحة وهذا هو الموضوع الجديد الذى ساقوم برفعه ان شاء الله خلال الايام القادمة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> اخى الفاضل *hossamkatab*لا شكر على واجب
> بالنسبة لاستفسارك عن تنفيذ البلاطات والاعمدة سياتى ذكرها فى موضوع منفصل ان شاء الله ولكن مايهمنا الان فى ال DW هو معرفة الجلب او ما يسمى ب couplers كالموضحة فى الصورة 1 ويتم وضعها فى ال steel cage عند كل منسوب بلاطة يعنى لو عندنا فى المحطة 4 بلاطات على مناسيب مختلقة يتم وضع 4 مجموعات من الجلب مجموعة عند كل منسوب
> ويتم عمل حماية لهذه الجلب كما هو موضح فى الصورة 2 عبارة عن الواح فوم وخشب ابلكاش


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك حسن متابعتك للموضوع ، وللمزيد من الفهم لموضوع الوصلات الميكانيكية Mechanical Couples لحديد التسليح فهي تأتي على نوعين

بدل عمل تشريك داخل الخرسانة : حيث لا يمكن عمل تثبيت لحديد التسليح في جدار DW وبالتالي نلجأ لم هذه الوصلات كما اوضحه المهندس محمد. 












النوع الثاني بدل عمل تركيب overlap او لحام لحديد التسليح عند الوصل splicingكما في الصورة المرفقة 






وللمزيد بخصوص الوصلات الميكانيكية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t218839.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t325803.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90877-47.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t300129.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> وبهذه الطريقة يتم العمل فى الباكيات الرئيسية ومن بعدها الباكيات الثانوية حتى تنتهى أعمال ال DW بالكامل ومن هنا ننتقل للخطوة التالية الا وهى مرحلة الحقن ونزح المياه الجوفية
> فى المحطات الموجود بها مياه جوفية ستظهر معنا اثناء الحفر نقوم بعمل طبقة من الحقن Injection Plug اسفل منسوب اخر بلاطة سيتم الوصول اليها وقبل نهاية DW
> وبعد الحقن يتم عمل نزح للمياه الجوفية Dewatering عن طريق عددة ابار ووضع طلمبات تقوم بسحب المياه الجوفية اعلى الطبقة ولان الطبقة غير منفذة للماء فلا يرتفع منسوب المياه الجوفية مرة اخرى وبهذا نطمئن اننا سنحفر حتى منسوب اخر بلاطة ولا تظهر لنا المياه الجوفية
> وصل عمق هذه الطبقة فى احد المحطات ال 5 متر


السلام عليكم
لا يسعنا الا ان نتوجه اليك بالشكر الجزيل على متابعتك لموضوع طريقة تنفيذ الجدران الساندة للتربة DW وسوف نتابع معك باذن الله كل مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوع .
هناك ملاحظة بخصوص الطبقة العازلة للمياه التي يتم تنفيذها Injection Plug في المناطق التي يكون بها منسوب المياه الجوفية اعلى من منسوب التأسيس Foundation levelفمن المهم جدا تحديد منسوبها بالاضافة الى تحديد سماكتها .
ولتحديد منسوب الطبقة المانعة للتسرب يجب ان يكون وزن التربة من اسفل منسوب التأسيس Foundation level or Slab on Grade level الى اعلى منسوب Top level الطبقة المانعة للتسرب اكبر قوة دفع الماء من الاسفل المؤثر على الطبقة المانعة للتسرب حتى لا يحصل طفو لها float.
وهناك سؤال بخصوص المواد المستخدمة في Injection Plug لعمل الستارة المانعة لتسرب المياه ؟.


----------



## m_sweedy (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> فمن المهم جدا تحديد منسوبها بالاضافة الى تحديد سماكتها .



م/رزق الف شكر للمتابعة ولايضاح الوصلات الميكانيكية

يقوم قسم التصميم بتحديد سمك ومنسوب الطبقة المانعة للماء

ونحن فى الموقع نقوم بتنفيذ الاتى حسب اللوحة طبعا:

تقسيم الارض بمساحة المحطة الى شبكة من النقاط بينها مسافات ثابتة (شبكية) تسمح لمواد الحقن بالتداخل فيما بينها - نقوم بالحفر فى كل نقطة لنصل للمنسوب المطلوب عادة ما يكون منتصف الطبقة الحفر بقطر 20 سم - نقوم بانزال خرطوم الحقن بطول مناسب للوصول للمنسوب المطلوب - يثبت فى مقدمة الخرطوم valve يفتح اتوماتيكيا تحت تأثير ضغط الحقن - فى احدى المحطات تم انزال حزمة من الخراطيم عدد 3 خرطوم وكل خرطوم به valve يقف عند منسوب معين مما يعطى طبقة كبيرة من الحقن وصلت سماكتها الى 5 امتار بكامل مساحة المحطة

فى الصورة تظهر خراطيم الحقن على سطح الارض وكل خرطوم عليه ورقة بيضاء مكتوب عليها رقم النقطة 










رزق حجاوي قال:


> وهناك سؤال بخصوص المواد المستخدمة في Injection Plug لعمل الستارة المانعة لتسرب المياه ؟.



للاسف هذا البند لم اشرف عليه الا مرة واحدة من 5 سنوات لذلك اسماء المواد غير حاضرة فى ذهنى لكن سأبحث عنها واجيب حضرتك ان شاء الله

الف شكر لكل من شرفنى بمتابعة الموضوع

تقبلو تحياتى جميعا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> م/رزق الف شكر للمتابعة ولايضاح الوصلات الميكانيكية
> 
> يقوم قسم التصميم بتحديد سمك ومنسوب الطبقة المانعة للماء
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
استكمالا لما تفضل به مهندس محمد السويدي بخصوص طريقة تنفيذ الستارة المانعة لتسرب المياه من خلال الحقن للتربة ولتحديد منسوب وسماكة الستارة فيتم كما يلي
 يتم الحقن للمنسوب المطلوب injecting jet-grout columns ولتأكد من ارتفاع الستارة يتم وضع كواشف piezometer اسفل المنسوب واعلى المنسوب الطلوب للستاره فعندما يصل الجروات للمنسوب الاعلى او الاسفل يظهر من خلال البيزومتر العلوي اوالسفلي.


----------



## احمدبكالوريوس (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خير فى انتظار موضوع تنفيذ البلاطات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
هناك تساؤل بخصوص الجدار الساند DWومناطق الفاصل الانشائي Construction Joints =C.J بين مراحل الصب


هل يتم حقن الجدار DWومناطق الفاصل الانشائيC.J قبل البدء بأعمال نزح المياه Dewatering؟. 
ام يتم معالجة التسرب بالجدار او منطقة الفاصل الانشائي اذا حصل التسرب بواسطة الحقن ؟. 
ام انه بالعادة بسبب سماكت الجدار الكبيرة لا يحدث تسرب للمياه من خلالة او من خلال الفاصل الانشائي  وبالتالي لانحتاج الى حقن او معالجة للجدار او للفاصل الانشائي ؟.


----------



## m_sweedy (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هناك تساؤل بخصوص الجدار الساند dwومناطق الفاصل الانشائي construction joints =c.j بين مراحل الصب



وعليكم السلام م/رزق

للاسف وبالرغم من سماكة الحوائط فانه فى بعض الاحيان يحدث تسريب للمياه فى بعض الفواصل

لذلك فان اعمال الحقن فى فواصل ال dw لا تتم الا فى الاماكن والفواصل التى حدث فيها تسريب فقط 

يتم فتح الفواصل ووضع الياف من الصوف الزجاجى وخراطيم للحقن وتثبيتها وغلق الفواصل مرة اخرى باسمنت سريع التصلد وعادة يكون مقاوم للكبريتات والاملاح

ويتم الحقن باستخدام مواد تختلف من شركة لاخرى ولكنها فى الغالب تتكون من مادتين مادة الحقن الاساسية ومادة المصلب hardener


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
الشكر للمهندس السويدي على المتابعة
للرفع وللتذكير اذا كان هناك من جديد بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على جهدكم الرائع


----------



## osama adel dawoud (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر لكم


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## m_sweedy (30 ديسمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشكر للمهندس السويدي على المتابعة
> للرفع وللتذكير اذا كان هناك من جديد بخصوص هذا الموضوع



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لك جزيل الشكر لتذكيرى بالموضوع بالفعل انشغلت قليلا الايام الماضية بالاضافة الى عدم انتظام خدمة الانترنت

بالطبع هناك جديد ان شاء الله ويسعدنى اهتمامك باستكمال الموضوع

قبل الانتقال لمرحلة الحفر وصب الاسقف هناك بند تم تنفيذه بعد ال DW باستخدام نفس الماكينة المستخدمة فى حفر ال DW ونفس النظام المستخدم ولكن بدلا من تنزيل تقفيصة حديد نقوم بتنزيل كمر حديد (steel beam (I section ويسمى هذا البند بال Barrets

لمعرفة كيفية الاستخدام وما هو السبب وراء استخدام هذا ال system تابعوا الموضوع اليوم او غدا على اقصى تقدير ان شاء الله جارى اعداد نبذة مختصرة وتجهيز الصور الخاصة بذلك 

والف شكر للجميع


----------



## m_sweedy (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة لموضوع ال Barrets هو عبارة عن compost section الهدف من استخدامه هو تقليل سمك البلاطات المصبوبة

فى المحطات القديمة كان يتم صب جميع البلاطات بدون اعمدة فى المنتصف او فى اى مكان فقط الاعتماد الكلى على الاتصال مع ال DW بالوصلات الميكانيكية couplers وتبلغ مساحة المحطة 22 متر * 150 متر = 3300 متر مسطح فكانت البلاط تصمم على سمك كبير يتجاوز ال 1.5 م فى كثير من الاحيان حتى وان تم تقسيم البلاطة الى 3 او 4 اجزاء بين كل جزء والاخر construction or expansion joint

لذلك تم اسخدام ال Barrets كقطاع مكون من الخرسانة وكمرات الحديد ويتم حفر الباكية بنفس ماكينة حفر ال DW واجراء كل الاختبارات للبنتونايت ثم تنزيل الكمر الحديد

كل عمود عبارة عن الاتى عدد 6 كمرات I-section طول كل كمرة 12 متر ويتم لحام كل كمرتين مع بعض (قورة فى قورة) اصبح لدينا 3 كمرات بطول 24 متر ثم يتم وضع ال 3 كمرات بجوار بعضهم على مسافات معينة ويتم لحام الثلاثة ب Plats كالموضحة بالصور

صورة (1) اثناء الرفع





صورة (2)





صورة (3)






صورة (4)


----------



## m_sweedy (30 ديسمبر 2012)

وقبل تنزيل هذا العمود نقوم بتنزيل تقفيصة حديد صغيرة لا يتجاوز طولها 3 متر وصبها خرسانة وكنا نسميها ب كعب العمود ثم نقوم بنزح البنتونايت ورمى سن فى الباكية بدلا من صب خرسانة لاننا سنقوم بالكشف عنها بعد ذلك وتسليحة كعمود مرة اخرى


----------



## haytham baraka (30 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع .. انتظر جديده باستمرار 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 ديسمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع ال Barrets هو عبارة عن compost section الهدف من استخدامه هو تقليل سمك البلاطات المصبوبة
> فى المحطات القديمة كان يتم صب جميع البلاطات بدون اعمدة فى المنتصف او فى اى مكان فقط الاعتماد الكلى على الاتصال مع ال DW بالوصلات الميكانيكية couplers وتبلغ مساحة المحطة 22 متر * 150 متر = 3300 متر مسطح فكانت البلاط تصمم على سمك كبير يتجاوز ال 1.5 م فى كثير من الاحيان حتى وان تم تقسيم البلاطة الى 3 او 4 اجزاء بين كل جزء والاخر construction or expansion joint
> لذلك تم اسخدام ال Barrets كقطاع مكون من الخرسانة وكمرات الحديد ويتم حفر الباكية بنفس ماكينة حفر ال DW واجراء كل الاختبارات للبنتونايت ثم تنزيل الكمر الحديد
> كل عمود عبارة عن الاتى عدد 6 كمرات I-section طول كل كمرة 12 متر ويتم لحام كل كمرتين مع بعض (قورة فى قورة) اصبح لدينا 3 كمرات بطول 24 متر ثم يتم وضع ال 3 كمرات بجوار بعضهم على مسافات معينة ويتم لحام الثلاثة ب Plats كالموضحة بالصور


السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس السويدي على هذه المشاركة القيمة واستكمالا موضوع بناء محطات المترو ،وفي هذه المشاركات القيمة للمهندس السويدي يقدم لنا نموذجا من طرق التنفيذ لها في مترو الانفاق بالقاهرة.
ولتوضيح الفكرة اكثر للمهندس حول هذه المشاركة في خلال استخدام نظام Barrette system
في تنفيذ الانفاق فان احدى الطرق للتنفيذ كما تم توضيحة سابقا فان نظام الانشاء لمحطات المترو تحت الارض يكون من خلال:-

استخدام نظام الجدار الساندة Diaphragm wall
التنفيذ من الاعلى للاسفل Top-Down Method حيث يتم اللجوء لهذا النظام عندما لا يكون هناك امكانية



 لاستخدام نظام الدعم الخلفى للجدار الساند Tei back support بسبب وجود خدمات او ابنية محيطة بالجدران 

وكذلك عدم امكانية استخدام نظام الدعم الداخلي (Steel beams or pipe) .


ولكن طريقة التنفيذ بنظام من الاعلى للاسفل يحتاج الى ان تكون سماكة البلاطات كبيرة بسبب ان المجاز span يكون كبيرا(المسافة بين الجدران الساندة المتقابلة) لذا نجد سماكة البلاطة قد يصل الى 1.5م او اكثر او اقل اعتمادا على مقدار المجاز ،وبالتالي فان التكلفة ستكون كبيرة ......؟.
ولحل المشكلة السابقة كان لا بدون من استخدام اعمدة داخلية(وبالتالي نقلل من المجاز بين الجدران ونقلل من سماكة المطلوبة) بين الجدران ولكن تنفيذ هذه الاعمدة يجب ان يكون قبل البدء بالحفر بين الجدران والا سنتحاج الى دعم الجدران الساندة كما تم ذكرة سابقا.
ولتنفيذ هذه الاعمدة فقد كان من خلال استخدام احدى الطريقين


تنفيذ اعمدة خرسانية مسلحة يتم انشاؤها فوق الاوتادColumns with sufficient capacity must be pre-founded in bored piles
استخدام نظام الدعامات barrettes حيث يكونsustain the construction load and to utilize as part of bracing system له القدرة على حمل الاوزان من البلاطة وكذلك يكون جزء من نظام الدعم ،
​وقد قام المهندس السويدي بشرح طريقة تنفيذ هذا نظام التنفيذ barrette
ويتم استخدام Steel H-Beams في barrette ويعتمد الابعاد والعدد لها على مقدار الحمل الذي ستتعرض له ويكون واحد من350x350x137kg/m للاحمال الصغيرة و 350x350x390 kg/m المقطع للاحمال المتوسطة و 3 من 508x457x738kg/mللاحمال الكبيرة.






Diaphragm wall with tie back





Diaphragm Wall with purlin support


----------



## Hind Aldoory (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخ مهندس سويدي على هذا الموضوع الرائع جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونحن متابعين انشاء الله


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> وقبل تنزيل هذا العمود نقوم بتنزيل تقفيصة حديد صغيرة لا يتجاوز طولها 3 متر وصبها خرسانة وكنا نسميها ب كعب العمود ثم نقوم بنزح البنتونايت ورمى سن فى الباكية بدلا من صب خرسانة لاننا سنقوم بالكشف عنها بعد ذلك وتسليحة كعمود مرة اخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
ان تعيد توضيح هذه الملاحظة من خلال عمل سكتش يبن مراحل العمل لهذا العمود .
مع الشكر


----------



## m_sweedy (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر م/رزق على المتابعة وايضا على المعلومات الوافية

لكن اسمح لى باستفسار هل الصور الموجودة فى المشاركة تعبر عن ال Barretts ام انك تقصد بها شيئا اخر


----------



## m_sweedy (31 ديسمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان تعيد توضيح هذه الملاحظة من خلال عمل سكتش يبن مراحل العمل لهذا العمود .
> مع الشكر



فى العمارات يتم عمل اعمدة داخلية وخارجية لحمل الاسقف

فى محطة المترو يتم عمل اعمدة خارجية وهى ال DW ونحمل عليها الاسقف

ونظرا لعدم وجود اعمدة داخلية يصبح بحر البلاطة كبيرا فيعطى سمك بلاطة كبير ويكون الموضوع غير اقتصادى

تم عمل نظام ال Barretts ليكون هو الاعمدة الداخلية فى المحطة لنحمل عليه الاسقف فيقل البحر وتقل سماكة البلاطات ثم نستخدمه كعمود ونقوم بتسليحه وصبه بعد الحفر

يتم الحفر وتنزيل الحديد بنفس طريقة ال DW لكن التقفيصة تكون صغيرة فى حدود 3 متر ويتم صب خرسانة بهذا الارتفاع

طول عمود ال Barretts 24 متر قمنا بصب 3 - 4 متر خرسانة باقى الارتفاع لا يتم صبه خرسانة ولكن يتم ردم الباكية باستخدام السن المستخدم فى الخلطات الخرسانية

لا نقوم بصب باقى الارتفاع خرسانة لاننا اثناء الحفر سيكون ال Barrett ظاهر لنا ونقوم بلحام مسامير Studs فى منسوب البلاطة ويتم تسليح البلاطة وصبها 

وبعد ذلك يتم تسليح الجزء الظاهر من عمود ال Barretts بين البلاطتين كعمود ويتم صبه ويصبح عمود داخلى تم استخدامه لتحميل البلاطات الخرسانية عليه وتقليل البحور ثم استخدامه كعمود عادى 

صورة توضح تسليح عمود ال Barrett بعد الانتهاء من مرحلة الحفر وصب البلاطات كلها





وهناك صور اخر تظهر ال Barrett بعد الحفر احاول رفعها لكن النت بطئ


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> فى العمارات يتم عمل اعمدة داخلية وخارجية لحمل الاسقف
> 
> فى محطة المترو يتم عمل اعمدة خارجية وهى ال DW ونحمل عليها الاسقف
> 
> ...





> لكن اسمح لى باستفسار هل الصور الموجودة فى المشاركة تعبر عن ال Barretts ام انك تقصد بها شيئا اخر​


السلام عليكم
بخصوص الصور التي قمت برفعها في مشاركتك فهي تمثل barrettes اما الصور التي ارفقتها انا في مشاركات فهي تمثل DW=diaphragm wall وطرق تدعيم الجدار الساند.
اذا كنت قد فمهت طريقة التنفيذ لعمود barrete فيكون من خلال المراحل التالية

نقوم بتحديد مكان العمود حسب المخططات ونقوم بحفرة بنفس الات وطريقة الحفر لجدار DW وحتى العمق المطلوب.
نقوم بتنزيل قفص حديد التسليح STEEL CAGE وصبة (كعب العمود)ويكون ارتفاع الصب بحدود 3 م(يبقى جزء من الحديد بطول 1.5 مرة قطر حديد التسليح فوق منسوب الصب لربط المرحلة الثانية من الخرسانة).
بعد تصلب الخرسانة (اليوم التالي لصب العكب) نقوم بتنزيل الهيكل المعدني BARRETTES(ويكون داخل حديد التسليح لتقفيصة حديد تسليح الكعب ) وهو مكون من مجموعة STEEL H- BEAMS يتم تجميعها مع بعض بواسطة صفائح معدنيةSHEET PLATES يتم لحامها مع الكمرات المعدنية .
من اجل تثبيت الهيكل مع كعب العمود نقوم بالصب عليه بارتفاع من 3-4 م.
في اليوم التالي من الصب على الهيكل المعدني نقوم بملئ باقي حفر العمود بالس(الحصى)GRAVELحتى منسوب اعلى الحفر.
يتم التنفيذ من الاعلى للاسفل TOP DOWN CONSTRCTION نقوم بالحفر حتى المنسوب المطلوب مع تفريغ السن من بين الهيكل المعدني.
نقوم بصب الخرسانة حول الهيكل المعدني (العمود)
نقوم بتنفيذ السقف وصبة
اذا كان هناك اكثر من طابق نكرر الخطوات من 6-8 وهكذا حتى ننهي عدد الطوابق المطلوبة.
وملخص المراحل السابق بالصور التالية
اتمنى ان اكون فهمت طريقة التنفيذ بالشكل الصحيح.
​




الحفر بعد صب السقف


----------



## m_sweedy (31 ديسمبر 2012)

صورة لل Barrett بعد الحفر


----------



## m_sweedy (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مسقط افقى للمحطة


----------



## m_sweedy (31 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك على المتابعة م/رزق واعتذر ان كانت طريقتى فى الشرح غير واضحة واسمح لى ان اصحح بعض الخطوات



نقوم بتحديد مكان العمود حسب المخططات ونقوم بحفرة بنفس الات وطريقة الحفر لجدار DW وحتى العمق المطلوب. 
نقوم بتنزيل قفص حديد التسليح STEEL CAGE ثم نقوم بتنزيل الهيكل المعدني BARRETTES بعده مباشرة (ويكون داخل حديد التسليح لتقفيصة حديد تسليح الكعب ) وهو مكون من مجموعة STEEL H- BEAMS يتم تجميعها مع بعض بواسطة صفائح معدنية SHEET PLATES يتم لحامها مع الكمرات المعدنية وصبة (كعب العمود) ويكون ارتفاع الصب بحدود 3 - 4 م
بعد تصلب الخرسانة (اليوم التالي لصب العكب) نقوم بملئ باقي حفر العمود بالسن (الحصى) GRAVEL حتى منسوب اعلى الحفر.
يتم التنفيذ من الاعلى للاسفل TOP DOWN CONSTRCTION نقوم بالحفر حتى المنسوب المطلوب مع تفريغ السن من بين الهيكل المعدني.
نقوم بتنفيذ الاسقف وصبها.
بعد الانتهاء من صب الاسقف نقوم بصب الاعمدة الخرسانية ومنها ال Barrett الظاهر لنا بعد الحفر نقوم بتسليحه كأنه عمود خرسانى مثل صورة القطاع فى احدى المشاركات السابقة

​اى اننا نصب خرسانة لمرة واحدة فقط بارتفاع 3-4 متر وليس مرتين ويجب ان يكون الهيكل المعدنى داخل التقفيصة بالكامل

لا يتم صب ايا من الاعمال الثانوية مثل الاعمدة والسلالم والكمرات والحوائط الا بعد الانتهاء من صب كافة البلاطات وعددها فى الغالب 4 بلاطات (roof - ticket - intermediate - raft)

لا يتم الاستغناء عن الاعمدة الخرسانية عند استخدام ال Barrett بل هناك النوعان


----------



## m_sweedy (31 ديسمبر 2012)

صورة توضح امتداد ال Barrett بين البلاطات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر للمهندس السويدي على استكماله للموضوع وسعة صدره بالرد على الاستفسارات وبذلك يتم الاستفادة اكثر من الموضوع المتخصص.
من خلال الصورة التالية يتضح ما يلي 


الاعمدة المعدنية بنظام barrettesهي التي تقوم بحمل بلاطة السقف الرئيسي وبالتالي فان تغطتها بالخرسانة يكون الهدف منه حماية الحديد من الصدأ وكذلك المنظر المعماري (وليس الهدف على لزيادة قدرتها على التحمل ).
الاعمدة الخرسانية المزروعة بالسقف الهدف منها (قد يكون لدعم البوابات، او تقسم المبنى ) وليس الهدف منه حمل بلاطة السقف .
في نظام التنفيذ من الاعلى للاسفل top down constructionيتم الاستفادة من فتحتات ادراج الخدمة escalator لادخال اليات الحفر ويتم تنفيذ هذه الفتحة خلال تنفيذ السقف.
نلاحظ انه قد تم قص البلاطة(بعد صبها )كما هو اضح في الصورة (جوانب الفتحة) فهل هذا القص كان مقصودا ...؟؟؟ وكيف سيتم اغلاقها بعد الانتهاء من تنفيذ المبنى ...؟.


----------



## salmana (2 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراًًً عن هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## m_sweedy (2 يناير 2013)

لا شكر على واجب م/ رزق 


رزق حجاوي قال:


> من خلال الصورة التالية يتضح ما يلي
> 
> الاعمدة المعدنية بنظام barrettesهي التي تقوم بحمل بلاطة السقف الرئيسي وبالتالي فان تغطتها بالخرسانة يكون الهدف منه حماية الحديد من الصدأ وكذلك المنظر المعماري (وليس الهدف على لزيادة قدرتها على التحمل ).


يكون تسليح ال Barrett بأقطار مثل 20مم و 16مم و 12مم واحيانا 25مم وكانات ولينكات بالاضافة الى Coupler رأسية تخرج من السقف العلوى واشاير تخرج من السقف السفلى لذلك فهى تشارك فى حمل بلاطة السقف وان كانت غير ذلك سيكتفى المصمم بوضع كانات 10مم وقوائم 10مم وانتهى الموضوع على ذلك




رزق حجاوي قال:


> الاعمدة الخرسانية المزروعة بالسقف الهدف منها (قد يكون لدعم البوابات، او تقسم المبنى ) وليس الهدف منه حمل بلاطة السقف .


ينطبق على الاعمدة الخرسانية ما ينطبق على ال Barrett من اقطار التسليح بالاضافة الى أقطار كبيرة مثل 40مم و32مم و 25مم بالاضافة الى الاقطار العادية لذلك هى ايضا تشارك فى حمل بلاطة السقف



رزق حجاوي قال:


> في نظام التنفيذ من الاعلى للاسفل top down constructionيتم لاستفادة من فتحتات ادراج الخدمة escalator لادخال اليات الحفر ويتم تنفيذ هذه الفتحة خلال تنفيذ السقف.


فتحات ال escalator يكون عرضها صغير ولا تسمح بمرور معدات



رزق حجاوي قال:


> نلاحظ انه قد تم قص البلاطة(بعد صبها )كما هو اضح في الصورة (جوانب الفتحة) فهل هذا القص كان مقصودا ...؟؟؟ وكيف سيتم اغلاقها بعد الانتهاء من تنفيذ المبنى ...؟.


هذه البلاطة لم يتم قصها هى فى الواقع لم يتم صبها من الاساس لاننا نترك فتحات 11م *11 م لانزال معدات الحفر من لوادر او حفارات و النجارة والحديد وما الى ذلك ثم نغلق الفتحات بعد ذلك

كل ما يتعلق بالفتحات واعمال الحفر والنجارة والحديد ساتطرق له بالتفصيل فى موضوع منفصل ان شاء سأبدا فيه ليكون هذا الموضوع خاص باعمال ال Foundation والموضوع الجديد خاص باعمال ال Civil Work


----------



## m_sweedy (2 يناير 2013)

صور توضح تسليح ال Barrett


----------



## m_sweedy (2 يناير 2013)

صورة توضح تسليح احد الاعمدة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يناير 2013)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزق حجاوي
> 
> 
> _من خلال الصورة التالية يتضح ما يلي
> ...





m_sweedy قال:


> لا شكر على واجب م/ رزق
> يكون تسليح ال Barrett بأقطار مثل 20مم و 16مم و 12مم واحيانا 25مم وكانات ولينكات بالاضافة الى Coupler رأسية تخرج من السقف العلوى واشاير تخرج من السقف السفلى لذلك فهى تشارك فى حمل بلاطة السقف وان كانت غير ذلك سيكتفى المصمم بوضع كانات 10مم وقوائم 10مم وانتهى الموضوع على ذلك


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذا التوضيح وقد تم التاكد من أن التغليف بالخرسانة لاعمدة Barrettes يفيد من الناحية الانشائية في حمل البلاطة الرئيسية من ذلك من خلال الصور التالية:-




تنفيذ الشدة للسقف formwork




مراحل تنفيذ الخرسانة لاعمدة Barrettes
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بخصوص طريقة صب الخرسانة للعمود بالكامل مع انه محصور بين بلاطتين ولا يلاحظ ان هناك فراغ بين اعلى العمود واسفل البلاطة (او الكمرة)....؟.
اتوقع ان ذلك يتم من خلال

استخدام خرسانة ذاتية الدمك Self compacted concrete حيث لا يمكن استخدام الراجاج vibrator
الصب للخرسانة من خلال فتحة خاصة باسفل الشدة للعمود ومن خلالها ضخ الخرسانة SCC في الفتحة أو
عمل فتحة بالسقف تصل حتى العمود ومن خلالها يتم الصب .
اذا تم استخدام الخرسانة العادية ففي هذه الحالة يفضل استخدام الرجاجات التي تركيب من الخارج وتثبت على الشدة formwork
​




external vibrator on formwork


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2013)

*لا يسعنى هنا الا أن أتابع فقط ... ومجهود متابع للمهندس محمد والمهندس رزق ..
*


----------



## myaam (14 يناير 2013)

في الحقيقه انا لسه بدرس وكنت نفسي من زمان أنزل مشروع تنفيذ حفر مترو الأنفاق وشوفت في الموضوع ده حاجات اول مره اسمع عنها وبجد تشكر جدا على مجهودك وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mondey122 (14 يناير 2013)

مجهود جامد


----------



## m_sweedy (21 يناير 2013)

الف شكر لجميع المتابعين

واعتذر للمهندس رزق على التاخير فى الرد



رزق حجاوي قال:


> والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بخصوص طريقة صب الخرسانة للعمود بالكامل مع انه محصور بين بلاطتين ولا يلاحظ ان هناك فراغ بين اعلى العمود واسفل البلاطة (او الكمرة)....؟.
> اتوقع ان ذلك يتم من خلال
> 
> استخدام خرسانة ذاتية الدمك Self compacted concrete حيث لا يمكن استخدام الراجاج vibrator
> ...


لم يتم استخدام خرسانة ذاتية الدمك ولا تثبيت هزازات على الشدة وانما استخدمنا نفس الخرسانة ولكن السن المستخدم فى الخلطة هو سن 1 يعنى اقل من السن المستخدم فى البلاطات نظرا لضيق المسافات بين حديد التسليح فى الاعمدة عموما وال Barrett بصفة خاصة مع وجود فتحة فى السقف العلوى Sleeve يتم صب الحطة الاخيرة من العمود من خلالها وايضا ادخال الهزازات منها حيث الصب كان على حطتين او ثلاثة على حسب الارتفاع


----------



## eng.awad2 (21 يناير 2013)

مجهود جبار


----------



## sniper xprince (22 يناير 2013)

مشكور كتير بس ممكن ذكر الطريقة التي تم فيها تنفيذ النفق و شكرا


----------



## taiscer (22 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرأ​


----------



## m_sweedy (24 يناير 2013)

الف شكر لجميع المتابعين



sniper xprince قال:


> مشكور كتير بس ممكن ذكر الطريقة التي تم فيها تنفيذ النفق و شكرا



ان شاء الله ساتطرق لها فى موضوع منفصل


----------



## mohamed-younis (18 يوليو 2013)

للمزيد دة مشروع ادارة لمحطة مترو انفاق 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...196f4/Graduation_Project_2013.pdf&h=cAQEXI-iV


:75:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يوليو 2013)

mohamed-younis قال:


> للمزيد دة مشروع ادارة لمحطة مترو انفاق
> 
> Leaving Facebook... | Facebook
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
للاسف الرابط لا يعمل ..................؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (19 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (19 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 أبريل 2022)

م


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أبريل 2022)

السلام عليكم جمعيا كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك.
لقد تم عمل محاضرة مباشرة على منصة Engineerstalk يوم السبت الماضي على منصة zoom في موضوع top down construction sequence.
وتم الشرح بالتفصيل لطريقة لتنفيذ محطات مترو القاهرة .
وان شاء الله سيتم وضع الرابط عند تجهيزة.
وهذا الرابط لقناة اليوتيوب حيث يوجد العديد من المحاضرات في اكثر من مجال للهندسة وخاصة الهندسة المدنية .


https://youtube.com/channel/UCrHj72YzP_Nwv2trFSwVcLQ


وهذا رابط المنصة على ألفيسبوك









Engineerstalk | Facebook


Civil engineering live lectures & discussions.




www.facebook.com


----------

